

Programmer under oath admits computers rig elections - eightyone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1thcO_olHas&sns=fb

======
shef_hauwanga
He didn't admit that computers rig elections. He said it would be very easy to
do so and that it would be hard to detect for non-programmers. He also created
a program for voting machines that could skew the vote. It was a mock program.
It was created for testing purposes. He though it was so his employers (or
rather his company's) could see what a tampered machine would look like for
detection purposes.

